# question about perfume changing with age--help?



## poocatgrrl (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought a bottle of Angel EDP off of Ebay from a rather newish seller who had great feedback (about 30 of them).  

I know many people hate Angel with a passion, but I really like it!

When I got the bottle, it was sealed in the box and it smelled good to me.

After reading some fake/counterfeit Ebay stuff, I started wondering how he could sell it so cheap and wondering if my stuff was real or fake or real, but old or what.

I compared the scent to the sample I got from Nordies and they don't smell identical, but similar (Nordies is a bit lighter).

So I'm wondering if maybe the bottle I got was older, so the scent had changed somewhat?  I still like the scent, and it is my fault for falling for the cheap ebay price, but I just want to know for my own curiousity.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what do you think?  I should note this was in the star spray bottle (non-refillable version), so I don't know how easy it would be to refill this with something fake.  That is why I'm thinking maybe it is just old?

It's a mystery to me! Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 26, 2007)

LOVE LOVE *LOOVVVEEE* angel! that's my *favorite * scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm.. it depends on where they stored it i think.. if you keep perfumes in a cool dark place - the scent will last forEVER!! i have bottles of perfume that i got yeeearrss ago and they still smell as fresh as the day i got them.. as long as you don't expose them to heat or sunlight they cam keep way past the 24-26 months.. it could also be that yours was a tester and not the actual fragrance...


----------



## poocatgrrl (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Juneplum!  I tried wearing a known genuine sample on one wrist and the ebay stuff on the other wrist yesterday and didn't notice a difference as I was wearing it--so I'm a happy girl! I love love love Angel--I'm so glad the Nordie's lady recommended it to me when I told her I liked Prada!  

Just wondering though--don't testers have the same fragrance as the "for sale" bottles?  I thought they did, but maybe I'm wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 26, 2007)

oh no prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually a friend of mine works for a major perfume distributor and she told me that testers are stronger but don't last as long as the real fragrance so the scent fades faster.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's meant to give u the scent at it's strongest then fade.. i'll ask her again to make sure i have that correct


----------



## poocatgrrl (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh no prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually a friend of mine works for a major perfume distributor and she told me that testers are stronger but don't last as long as the real fragrance so the scent fades faster.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's meant to give u the scent at it's strongest then fade.. i'll ask her again to make sure i have that correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmmm....interesting!  that does make sense--I just never knew about it.  Thanks!


----------

